# Connecting H24 for MRV



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Through an error with CSR with the original MRV setup, they sent me a D12 receiver instead of an MRV capable receiver (non dvr). I spoke with CSR on Friday to get the proper receiver and the H24-100 came yesterday.

The D12 had a deca, 3-way splitter and band stop filter. The router was connected to that deca. After trying a couple of different connections, the H24 can only see the HR24. The 3 DVRs (HR 20-700 and 100, HR24-500) can see each other but now have no internet connection. 

What is needed to get a fully functional MRV setup connected with all my equipment with internet? 

Equipment: Hr 20-100 hr 20-700 hr 24-500 h24-100 linksys wireless router

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> Through an error with CSR with the original MRV setup, they sent me a D12 receiver instead of an MRV capable receiver (non dvr). I spoke with CSR on Friday to get the proper receiver and the H24-100 came yesterday.
> 
> *The D12 had a deca, 3-way splitter and band stop filter*. The router was connected to that deca. After trying a couple of different connections, the H24 can only see the HR24. The 3 DVRs (HR 20-700 and 100, HR24-500) can see each other but now have no internet connection.
> 
> ...


 This part is 
What you should have "here" is a 2-way splitter, with one leg feeding the H24, and the DECA fed off the other leg. This DECA needs to have a PI to power it. Also there shouldn't be a bandstop filter here anymore.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This part is
> What you should have "here" is a 2-way splitter, with one leg feeding the H24, and the DECA fed off the other leg. This DECA needs to have a PI to power it. Also there shouldn't be a bandstop filter here anymore.


I misquoted myself, I do have a 2-way splitter. When I get home I'll try what you said but I think the problem was the band stop filter. I should have probably just removed it.

Thanks VOS.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> I misquoted myself, I do have a 2-way splitter. When I get home I'll try what you said but I think the problem was the band stop filter. I should have probably just removed it.
> 
> Thanks VOS.


Using a bandstop filter blocks the DECA, so these are to be used where you want to do that, like for the D12.
I still wonder a bit about your setup at this location, because you seem to have two issues: no internet and sharing of playlist.
The filter would have to be between the splitter and the rest of your receivers to do this.
Does the DECA have a power inserter and have three green LEDs?


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Using a bandstop filter blocks the DECA, so these are to be used where you want to do that, like for the D12.
> I still wonder a bit about your setup at this location, because you seem to have two issues: no internet and sharing of playlist.
> The filter would have to be between the splitter and the rest of your receivers to do this.
> Does the DECA have a power inserter and have three green LEDs?


It did but I disassembled it all. I will reconnect and try it without the BSF. My first mistake was calling CSR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> It did but I disassembled it all. I will reconnect and try it without the BSF. My first mistake was calling CSR.


Since I still don't have a clear image of what was done, or for that matter how it is now, set it back up and see what you get. If you still have problems, either take some photos or please put together a drawing of everything, so I can start with a baseline to "see" what you have.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Since I still don't have a clear image of what was done, or for that matter how it is now, set it back up and see what you get. If you still have problems, either take some photos or please put together a drawing of everything, so I can start with a baseline to "see" what you have.


Ok, I have it connected and the h24 shows the sharing on the other 3 dvrs. However, I did a test on all receivers and only the hr24 and h24 get the following error messages: The [router] receiver has a reduced network performance. 48-72-865 on the h24 and 48-72-070 on hr24. One of the error messages is no phone line connected.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> Ok, I have it connected and the h24 shows the sharing on the other 3 dvrs. However, I did a test on all receivers and only the hr24 and h24 get the following error messages: The [router] receiver has a reduced network performance. 48-72-865 on the h24 and 48-72-070 on hr24. One of the error messages is no phone line connected.


So now you have them "working", but the bit-rate is below 215.
Hope your splitters look like these:

















If they don't then they need to be changed for the ones with the green label.
If they are the green label, then "we" [you] need to look at your cabling & connections.
You can run a test from the 24s, by pressing the guide & > buttons on the front panel [these can take a few times before the menu shows]. You will see the blue screen and coax network. Select this and it will test the power levels. There is a second test PHY levels, which will show a matrix of bit-rates between each node [DECA].
Posting these two screens [or the info] will help to narrow down the legs to look at to improve the bit-rates.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:
 

> So now you have them "working", but the bit-rate is below 215.
> Hope your splitters look like these:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the two way is green from DTV.

Here is the coax network from the h24 located in the office:

Network tuner 100% Tuner 1 99%


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

HR 24 in bedrm2:

tuner 1 96% tuner 2 97% Network tuner 99%


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Now it's time to look at the cabling.
In the two posts above, on the matrix screens, those that are below 215 are the ones causing the error in the system test.
You might be able to improve these if you connect the bandstop filter on the input of the first splitter, which I'd guess is either a 4-way or an 8-way. If it's an 8-way, make sure all unused ports have terminations on them.

The major issue looks to be the DECA signal going up the cable and then coming back to the same DECA. Using a bandstop filter on the first splitter should improve this.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Now it's time to look at the cabling.
> In the two posts above, on the matrix screens, those that are below 215 are the ones causing the error in the system test.
> You might be able to improve these if you connect the bandstop filter on the input of the first splitter, which I'd guess is either a 4-way or an 8-way. If it's an 8-way, make sure all unused ports have terminations on them.
> 
> The major issue looks to be the DECA signal going up the cable and then coming back to the same DECA. Using a bandstop filter on the first splitter should improve this.


I ran the band stop filter through the input of 4-way splitter and I received no signal at all. I made sure the coax was in tightly. I went back to the old hook up and the h24 and hr24 only reported no phone line.

So maybe the problem was the installer didn't have a good connection into the 4-way splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> I ran the band stop filter through the input of 4-way splitter and I received no signal at all. I made sure the coax was in tightly. I went back to the old hook up and the h24 and hr24 only reported no phone line.
> 
> So maybe the problem was the installer didn't have a good connection into the 4-way splitter?


The bandstop doesn't block the SAT signals, but loose cables/connections sure could have been the problem.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I've ran setup a few times and sometimes I get the reduced network performance and sometimes I don't. Now it says The [Directv Mediashare renderer] [Router-mac address] receivers have reduced network performace.... Before it just said router. Now it points to the DECA attached on the 2-way to the h24 or to the DECA on the hr20-700.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

So did you remove the BSF altogether? I was told BSF wasn't needed if the splitter had the green label and everything was DECA compatible. You are using SWim on an approved MRV setup, right?

The SWiM lnb should also have the green label.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> I've ran setup a few times and sometimes I get the reduced network performance and sometimes I don't. Now it says The [Directv Mediashare renderer] [Router-mac address] receivers have reduced network performace.... Before it just said router. Now it points to the DECA attached on the 2-way to the h24 or to the DECA on the hr20-700.





armchair said:


> So did you remove the BSF altogether? I was told BSF wasn't needed if the splitter had the green label and everything was DECA compatible. You are using SWim on an approved MRV setup, right?
> 
> The SWiM lnb should also have the green label.


The bandstop filter is for any receiver that doesn't have a DECA and any SWiM that doesn't have the filter internal [marked by a green sticker/label].

As for failing and what looked from the screen shots as the signal from a DECA back to itself, this can be improved with a bandstop filter on the first splitter. This path has the DECA send the signal out the coax and return down the same coax. By using a filter on the first splitter [going to the SWiM], you remove the coax from the splitter to the SWiM and shorten the path.
From others with this problem, they have had all the connectors in wall plates replaced and this resolved it. This would tend to show any poor connector can cause leakage and since DECA is in the OTA band, it [noise] may be leaking in not out.
I'd check that all connectors are "snug".


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey VOS,

That's a very good summation. Thanks for the clarification on that.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe I didn't have a good enough connection when I attempted to install the bsf yesterday. When I attempted yesterday no signal was getting to the receivers. I'm going to get a taller ladder to make sure we have a good connection.

Armchair, everything "should" be on the up and up as it was installed by DTV.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it's great that VOS has figured this out and offers support on the test feature and troubleshooting.

But since this is a supported install, I think Directv should send the tech out to fix at their expense.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> I think it's great that VOS has figured this out and offers support on the test feature and troubleshooting.
> 
> But since this is a supported install, I think Directv should send the tech out to fix at their expense.


While they "should", I'd also guess they're had very little training for this. Installing is one thing, but troubleshooting the system at this level, isn't something they've been given.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> While they "should", I'd also guess they're had very little training for this. Installing is one thing, but troubleshooting the system at this level, isn't something they've been given.


As a customer, that's not my problem, it's DirecTV's problem to correct. After all the talk about why DECA needs to be the way to go since it's supportable by DirecTV then DirecTV better make the effort then to train their installers on how to troubleshoot the bloody thing. Sorry but they can't have it both ways IMHO.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> As a customer, that's not my problem, it's DirecTV's problem to correct. After all the talk about why DECA needs to be the way to go since it's supportable by DirecTV then DirecTV better make the effort then to train their installers on how to troubleshoot the bloody thing. Sorry but they can't have it both ways IMHO.


True, but they will never be as good as we are.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hasan said:


> True, but they will never be as good as we are.


Agreeded, but we're a very small subset of DirecTV customers. Since we're now almost 2 months since the start of the national rollout of Connected Home/Whole Home DVR IMHO we're still seeing way too many install issues. Also still seeing too many folks that don't get the internet connection piece of Connected Home installed and then having to have a 2nd truck roll and pay another install charge because the CSR didn't ask if the customer wanted it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> As a customer, that's not my problem, it's DirecTV's problem to correct. After all the talk about why DECA needs to be the way to go since it's supportable by DirecTV then DirecTV better make the effort then to train their installers on how to troubleshoot the bloody thing. Sorry but they can't have it both ways IMHO.





RAD said:


> Agreeded, but we're a very small subset of DirecTV customers. Since we're now almost 2 months since the start of the national rollout of Connected Home/Whole Home DVR IMHO we're still seeing way too many install issues. Also still seeing too many folks that don't get the internet connection piece of Connected Home installed and then having to have a 2nd truck roll and pay another install charge because the CSR didn't ask if the customer wanted it.


 While "I think" I understand your point [and agree] on the other hand:
Are we to first find out if the OP had a DirecTV install and then not offer any help other than "call DirecTV"?
Should we only help those that have done a DIY install?
And then when we find someone to help, should we limit our help and not give them the benefit of the knowledge we've gain by testing this for a year and what we've learn from engineering?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> While "I think" I understand your point [and agree] on the other hand:
> Are we to first find out if the OP had a DirecTV install and then not offer any help other than "call DirecTV"?
> Should we only help those that have done a DIY install?
> And then when we find someone to help, should we limit our help and not give them the benefit of the knowledge we've gain by testing this for a year and what we've learn from engineering?


No, not saying that we shouldn't offer help when asked for here.

But also think that folks should be calling DirecTV and reporting a problem so that hopefully they'll see there are problems and taking the steps to help eliminate them from happening in the future. If we can fix it before DirecTV techs come out then the call can be cancelled.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Agreeded, but we're a very small subset of DirecTV customers. Since we're now almost 2 months since the start of the national rollout of Connected Home/Whole Home DVR IMHO we're still seeing way too many install issues. Also still seeing too many folks that don't get the internet connection piece of Connected Home installed and then having to have a 2nd truck roll and pay another install charge because the CSR didn't ask if the customer wanted it.


You're right about the subset, to be sure. That's why dbstalk is such a gold mine. I don't see the two situations as mutually exclusive. I would come here first (if I knew about it), to see if the consensus among the illuminati was to get a truck roll. That way, many unnecessary trips (and potentially, costs) could be avoided.

It's a shame more people don't know about dbstalk. It's equally a shame that some installers are not up to speed. I've dealt with two installers lately, and both sets were outstanding. One fixed a storm ravaged dish and at the same time talked me through (I was checking his knowledge base out) the SWiM/DECA install (that I had not even ordered yet). The second group actually did the install because the first guy I talked to called in sick (I had specified him as the installer). They were also quite knowledgeable, but mentioned that their so-called "training" sucked. It was nothing more than a 10 minute video. It turns out, they had enough experience by the time they got to me, that they actually knew what they were doing.

They were a bit intimidated by my setup (138 connections coming off the back of a 7' tall equipment rack), but since I was there, it all went very well.

Training aside, there is no substitute for experience. I was lucky, compared to the reports of some who have gone through WHDVR installs.


----------

